# CAAD 8 - CAAD 9 difference



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Can anyone explain the diff between say my 06 CAAD 8 frame and an 08 CAAD 9 frame, to me the top tube looks different up near the head tube, a bit more 'splayed out' but I might be seeing things. 

Have they changed the geometry, weight at all?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Geometry is identical between CAAD8 and CAAD9. The CAAD9 is a stiffer and smoother riding bike than the CAAD8 by way of a more torsionally rigid front end and further minimized seat stays. The top tube and down tube shapes are a little different near the head tube; the CAAD9 has less taper than the CAAD8.


----------

